# sea turtles



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Saw a few nest on beach this morning ....no can bcoZ RAin
Bad signal for pics up here


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Like to see that, I think those nests are full of eggs.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

mcalleyboy said:


> Like to see that, I think those nests are full of eggs.


Prob here is the natives eat the eggs. I'm told the population has dropped drastically last 5 yrs


----------



## UltraFJ40 (May 20, 2014)

We have a large number of sea turtle nests here in Southwest Florida.

I believe that out of the ones that make it back to the water, only 1 in 1,000 will survive.


----------

